# cc_cubic



## fernandel (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi!

I have in /boot/loader.conf from FreeBSD 9.0:

```
cc_cubic_load=YES
```
and in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet.tcp.cc.algorithm=cubic
```

Is it still good to have, please?

Thank you.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 2, 2018)

It's still available in 12-CURRENT. If that's what your asking. 
FWIW it's default is newreno.

HTH

--Chris


----------



## fernandel (Jul 2, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> It's still available in 12-CURRENT. If that's what your asking.
> FWIW it's default is newreno.
> 
> HTH
> ...


I have better results with cubic.
Thank you.


----------

